# STR-DG910 with RM-AV3000 HELP!



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I bought the STR-DG910 open box and it didn't come with a remote. I can't get in the menu without it. I bought a RM-AV3000 universal remote and all it controls are the inputs,vol.,and mute but it doesn't control the one thing I needed....the menu. Is there any way into the menu through configuration of the remote or directly on the receiver? Thanks


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> I bought the STR-DG910 open box and it didn't come with a remote. I can't get in the menu without it. I bought a RM-AV3000 universal remote and all it controls are the inputs,vol.,and mute but it doesn't control the one thing I needed....the menu. Is there any way into the menu through configuration of the remote or directly on the receiver? Thanks


Try turning the reciver into AV1 mode instead of it's preset AV2 mode (not talking about the D* remote here). I just tried to get some functionality in this manner. I believe you turned the receiver off, hold in the input button, and turn it back on. I posted on this site the process previously, so a quick search will double check that memory.

-n


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You could also try the Sony remote forum over at remotecentral:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/list.cgi


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

premio said:


> Try turning the reciver into AV1 mode instead of it's preset AV2 mode (not talking about the D* remote here). I just tried to get some functionality in this manner. I believe you turned the receiver off, hold in the input button, and turn it back on. I posted on this site the process previously, so a quick search will double check that memory.
> 
> -n


I did that but the menu button still doesn't work. Just the input,vol.,mute and power. I'm trying to find a program that will work with my HP IR transmitter. If I can do that and find the STR-DG910 original remote codes then I can teach my AV3000. If you guys know of a program that can do that please let me know. If all else fails I'll just go to Best Buy and ask if I can use their remote to teach mine.


----------



## dvdnut59 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the STR DG500.If I can help with questions,please reply to thread.I'll keep lookin.I practically wore out the owners manual.Do you have it?


----------



## Lowry666 (Sep 24, 2006)

Have you checked Sony's website to see if they still sell them? I have bought several replacements from their website. Also check ebay, you might find one there too.

Good luck,
Lowry


----------

